# Mercury Motor spinnt.



## Riesenangler (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo. Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen auf anraten vieler hier im AB einen gebrauchten Mercury 4PS Zweitakter gekauft, um beim Angeln ein wenig schneller zu sein und nicht ständig auf längeren Touren nachtanken zu müssen.
 Soweit alles Schön und Gut. Der Motor rennt auch wie er soll, wenn er denn rennt. 
 Das Problem ist, das der Motor, nach dem Anreißen wieder ausgeht, wenn ich am Gasgriff drehe oder den Vorwärtsgang einlege:r. Da ist er aber schon warmgefahren. Ich weiß das solche ältere Zweitakter es nicht mögen,  wenn man sie sofort nach dem Anreißen mit Vollgas oder so Quält. Also baue ich zu aller erst den Motor an und werfe ihn an, damit der sich Warmlaufen kann. In der Zwischenzeit, räume ich das Boot ein und Parke noch schnell mein Auto um und trinke noch eine Tasse Tee. Soweit alles kein Ding und der Motor tut auch brav seine Pflicht. Aber spätestens wenn ich nach dem ersten Spinnstop wieder los will, geht das Theater los#q. Motor anreißen, etwas Gas geben und schwupp ist er aus. Oder er läuft, und nimmt nur sehr widerwillig Gas an. Selbst wenn er noch nicht gestreikt hat , spätestens wenn ich den Gang einlege, wieder aus. 
 Wenn ich ihn dann aber habe und er nimmt das Gas sauber an und ich lege dann den Gang ein, rennt er los und fährt auch, zumindest dann, zuverlässig, bis zum nächsten Stopp.
 Der, von dem ich den Motor habe, ist ein älterer Herr, der im Herbst das Angeln aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen aufgeben musste. Der gute Mann hat aber auch keine Ahnung von Motoren und kann sich das absolut nicht erklären, zumal ich den Motor schon seit Jahren kenne und der immer Zuverlässig gelaufen ist. 
 Heute habe ich dann mal den Vergaser abgebaut und geschaut ob was im Inneren verschmutzt ist, aber nichts gefunden. Alle Düsen sind offen und der Motor sieht aus als wäre er gestern erst aus der Fabrik gekommen. Ich habe aber nichts an irgendwelchen Stellschrauben gedreht oder so. Auch den Tank habe ich abgebaut, gereinigt du alle Benzinschläuche überprüft ob denn auch sauber der Sprit fließt. Alles, zumindest nach meiner Laienmeinung, in bester Ordnung. Die Kerze werde ich auch noch wechseln und gegen eine Werksfrische austauschen.
 Also wer kann mir sagen was der Motor noch haben könnte? Ich will nicht unbedingt mit dem in die Werkstatt und den Halsabschneidern dort mein weniges Geld in den Rachen schmeißen.


 Danke und Petri Heil euch.  Micha.#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Viel Zuwendung brauchen die kleinen Motörchen ja nicht, aber ganz ohne Wartung kommen selbst die nicht aus.

Fürs erste dürfte sich ne Vergaserreinigung im Ultraschallbad lohnen- schaden tut sie in keinem Fall, bringen tut se meist ne ganze Menge.
Wenn der Motor beim Vorbesitzer immer zuverlässig lief (tun sie bei Verkaufsgesprächen zu 99% alle, würd´ich pauschal erstmal gar nix drauf geben ), hat er sowas garantiert noch nicht gemacht. Bei Zweitaktern lagert sich während der Standzeit gerne mal was im Vergaser ab.

PS- Bootswerkstätten sind nicht alle böse.... und die wenigsten Halsabschneider


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Das Ding ist ja, das er selber mit diesem Motor noch bis zum letzten Herbst unterwegs war, was ich selber bestätigen kann. 
 Er hatte noch nie einen anderen Motor an den ich mich Erinnern könnte.


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem 4PS Mercury damals auch.
Weiß garnicht, wie oft ich den Vergaser sauber gemacht habe, aber gebracht hatte es nix.
In der Werkstatt (Halsabschneider) hatte er dann eine Vergaserdüse und die Spritpumpe (im Vergaser) gewechselt.
Leider hatte er mehr gemacht als überhaupt abgesprochen war (macht der immer so), so waren glatte 250,- € zu berappen.
Allerdings lief der Motor danach wieder einwandfrei, muss man auch dazu sagen.


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

OH Ha. 250 Eus sind dann aber doch sehr Happig.
 Ich finde 120 Euro für eine Stunde basteln schon deftig. Inklusive der E-Teile versteht sich.


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> OH Ha. 250 Eus sind dann aber doch sehr Happig.
> Ich finde 120 Euro für eine Stunde basteln schon deftig. Inklusive der E-Teile versteht sich.



Nuja, der gute Mann hatte unter anderem noch die Impeller sowie die gesamte Spritversorgung gewechselt. |uhoh:
Mir war da mal was abgerissen und ich hatte mir die Schläuche dann selber zurecht gebastelt. War nicht original, aber tat was es sollte, nämlich den Sprit vom Tank zum Vergaser bringen.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Das hört sich so an, als ob der keinen Sprit kriegt.
Der Motor hat doch einen integrierten Tank, schau mal, ob der über den Tankdeckel/Tankbelüftung richtig Luft bekommt.
Zur Not einfach mal Tank offen lassen (Lappen rein!), um festzustellen ob dies die Ursache ist!
Die Symptome passen nämlich, zuerst läuft der Motor bis sich ein zu hoher Unterdruck aufgebaut hat, dann streikt er, weil kein Sprit mehr nach kommt, wegen eben diesem Unterdruck im Tank!
Ich hatte mal das gleiche Phänomen, zufällig auch ein Mercury aber 90Ps und da habe ich erkannt, dass die Ursache nur an der (nicht)Tankbelüftung liegt, weil sich der Gummiball mit dem man vor dem Starten mal pumpt, sich platt gesaugt hatte.

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Das Ding ist ja, das er fährt wenn er denn fährt.  Wenn ich ihn soweit habe das er das Gas sauber annimmt, dann läuft er ohne zu mucken.


----------



## Tommes63 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Wie alt is der Sprit? Auch Super E5 hat Bioethanol und könnte nach langer Standzeit solche Probleme machen. Nur 100 Oktan und mehr is komplett ohne Bio, denkt kaum jemand drüber nach.

Ansonsten tippe ich auch auf Tankbelüftung bzw. vom Bio Sprit verdreckter Vergaser. Den Unterschied zwischen läuft und läuft schlecht kann man mit bloßem Auge kaum sehen. Also ab ins Ultraschallbad mit dem Vergaser und wenn nicht schon gemacht, frischen Sprit tanken.

Ach noch was, irgend was mit dem Choke nicht i.O. (klemmt, aus gehakt oder so) so daß er nicht richtig schließt?


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Sprit ist taufrisch aus der Zapfsäule.


----------



## Vanner (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Bevor du den Vergaser ins Ultraschallbad gibt's, wechsele erstmal die Zündkerze. Oft sind es nur Kleinigkeiten, die einem das Leben vermiesen können.


----------



## oberfranke (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von Bootsmotoren- fahre aber 2Takter Bikes. 

Luftfilter- reinigen/ölen
Kerze wechseln- wurde ja schon genannt
Masseschalter kontrollieren 
Kerzenstecker-  Zündspule-kontrollieren ggf wechseln
Einlassmembran kontrollieren ggf wechseln. 

und wie schon erwähnt wurde- kein E 10 tanken!!!


----------



## Hamburgspook (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Tankreinigung kann auch helfen. Hatte mal Kondenswasser im Tank nach langem stehen und da hat er sich ähnlich verhalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

belüfterschraube vom tank kontrollieren.und ob der pumpball in Ordnung ist meiner saugte zwar an aber dann funzte er nicht mehr beim nachlaufen habe den tauschen müssen er klapperte irgendwie im inneren......


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Wie sieht denn die Zündkerze aus? Bräunlich, hellgrau, schwarz, verölt? Elektrodenabstand zu groß?


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Wir sind auch am überlegen und nen kleinen 4PS Mercury (BJ bestimmt so alt wie ich) zu holen. Probefahrt haben wir schon hinter uns....


Tankentlüftung muss offen sein und auch das richtige Gemisch vorhanden sein. Du hast geschrieben Sprit ist frisch von der Tanke... hast aber auch Gemisch draus gemacht oder?


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Na Hallo. Ich fahre ja nun nicht erst seit gestern mit Zweitaktern Umher. Bisher habe ich mir immer für alle Fahrzeuge, einschließlich Rasenmähern, den Sprit selber gemischt. Und eine 1:100 Plörre werde ich ja wohl auch noch hinbekommen. 100 ml ÖL in den zehner Kanister und zehn Liter Benzin drauf und Fertig. 
 Aber zum Aktuellen stand, neue Kerze rein und siehe da, es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder, der Rennt jetzt nach einer Pause los als gäbs kein Halten. Als wenn nie was war.
 Also Danke für eure Tipps. 
 Trööt kann geschlossen werden. DANKEEEEEE.#6


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na Hallo. Ich fahre ja nun nicht erst seit gestern mit Zweitaktern Umher.



Und da kommste nicht auf die Idee dir mal die Kerze anzuschauen? :q

Aber wenns läuft is ja alles gut.


----------



## Vanner (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Na das war aber ne schwere Geburt. Gut das er wieder rennt.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Und nun macht er wieder zicken. Zündkerze ist Fabrikfrisch. Ich lasse den Motor immer erst fünf Minuten warm laufen, denn anreißen und kalt los mag Pepe gar nicht.  Ich komme die ersten 200-300 Meter auch super los und dann geht der Ärger los. Der Motor geht mit dem Schub runter, um dann im nächsten Moment wieder voll anzuschieben um dann hundert Meter weiter die selbe Show zu liefern. Wie gesagt, Kerze niegel nagel neu, Sprit ist da und Kühlwasser kommt mit einem kräftigen Strahl ohne aussetzer. 
Was könnte das sein? Kann mir echt keinen Reim drauf machen.
Wie immer Daaanke für eure Antworten und Petri euch allen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Die älten Mercurys hatten öfters mal Probleme mit der Zündbox.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Ach ja ich vergas. Der Motor geht nicht aus. Er läuft immer weiter, nur mit den oben genannten Problemen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Ich schließe mich an und würde auch die Zündung verdächtigen.

Alle Steckverbindungen reinigen und auf Kontakt prüfen, wohl dosierter Einsatz von etwas Kontaktspray und dann mal schauen.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Ich kenne das Problem auch von einem Bekannten in Holland, er hat allerdings einen 10 PS Mariner.

Bei ihm war es die Schwimmernadel.

Einmal hatte er wie du keine Leistung mehr, ein anderes mal allerdings lief der Vergaser über.
Bei der Kontrolle der Schwimmernadel war nichts zu sehen, erst nach dem Einbau einer neuen lief das Ding.

Könnte ich mir bei dir also auch gut vorstellen. Denn wenn die Nadel nicht genug öffnet, kommt folglich nicht genug Sprit um die 4 Pferde zu füttern.


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Wir hatten das selbe Problem mit unserem gebraucht gekauften 4 PS 2-Takter BJ 96. Der lief zwar - verschluckte sich aber hin und wieder mal etwas.

Ab und an ging der bei vollgas einfach aus und man bekam den kaum noch an. Im Endeffekt haben wir das Teil heim geholt und gereinigt:

- Vergaser raus und komplett sauber gemacht 
- Benzinschlauch erneuert
- Kerze neu
- Benzinfilter neu
- Kontakte gereinigt und nach Schäden geprüft
- Luftfilter neu

Nun startet der schon beim 2, mal anziehen (wenn kalt) und fährt wie 1.


----------



## whaler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Wie sieht die Kerze aus wenn er aus geht? Man braucht keinen AB 5 Minuten oder länger warm laufen lassen. Niedrige Drehzahlen mögen die nicht. 
Läuft er zu lange niedrig, verrußt die Kerze und er geht aus.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Haalloooo. Von ausgehen habe ich nichts gesagt. Der läuft ja weiter. Nur das eben der Schub für einen kurzen moment weg ist um dann gleich wieder vol da zu sein. Die Kerze ist quasie noch werksfrisch. Die hat nicht mal zwei Stunde auf der Uhr. Und anreißen und losfahren wenn er kalt ist mag Pepe auch nicht. Der will seine Warmlaufphase haben, wie viele alte 2takter.


----------



## Heidechopper (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Gib die Maschine mal zum Mercuryhändler in die Werkstatt.
 Das sieht nach einer verschlissenen Schwimmernadel im Vergaser aus. im übrigen ist es eine Unsitte, den Motor nicht regelmäßig zu warten oder warten zu lassen und sich anschließend beschweren, das er nicht sauber läuft.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Also der Vofbesitzer hatte ihn jährlich in der Wartung. Und ich hatte meinen bisherigen Motor alle zwei Jahre in der Werkstatt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

moin Riesenangler,
dein gemisch ist zu alt|wavey:


lg nobbi


----------



## wilhelm (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Hallo Riesenangler, zwei Ursachen können es sein.
1.) und am wahrscheinlichsten ein hängendes Schwimmernadelventil,
Abhilfe: Schwimmerkammer öffnen Nadelventil ausbauen und piko-bello säubern. Schwimmerkammer und Benzinleitungen ebenfalls.
am besten neue Dichtung rein damit alles Luft und Flüssigkeitsdicht ist und ab geht die Lutzi.
2.) verstopfter Kraftstofffilter ( eher Unwahrscheinlich ) wenn doch tauschen.
 Nachtrag: Bei dem sche......Wetter dieses Jahr könnte auch eine geringe Menge Wasser in den Tank gelangt sein was ähnliche Probleme bereiten kann hier machst du dein Gemisch bitte mit E10 Kraftstoff oder setzt pro 10 Liter Tankinhalt etwa 100 ccm Spiritus zu, wie du ja weist bindet der Alkohol das Wasser und das System funzt wieder.

Hoffe du kannst was mit den Tipps anfangen.


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Mein gemisch ist zu alt?.Vor drei Wochen gemischt.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Bei mir bindet Alkohol nur Hirnzellen.


----------



## wilhelm (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

;+;+;+;+;+Ja dann hast du wohl einen H2O Kopf????????;+;+;+;+
PS Nimm das blos nicht ernst 

Ne jetzt mal ohne Witz der Alkohol bindet Wasser ist ein alter Motorradfahrertrick.
Aber E10 sollte auch funktionieren.


----------



## Roter Piranha (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Die Nadel ausbauen und mit ganz feinem Schleifpapier anschleifen.  Vergaserkammer auch schön reinigen und zusammen bauen wieder. Dann sollte er wieder laufen.  Hatte es bei einem 15 ps yamaha mal,bei mir lief er immer top und sprang auf Schlag an. Dann sollte er verkauft werden,was er wohl nicht wollte  und muckte auch so rum, hab den Vergaser gereinigt mit Nadel und danach lief er wieder wie im täglichen Gebrauch damals.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Nadel polieren, nicht schleifen (es sei denn man weiß was man tut).


----------



## Roter Piranha (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Ja meinte ich , hab mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## benzy (13. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Hallo,

fährst du den Motor mit externem Tank? Wenn ja zieh den mal ab und probier ob er mit dem Internen auch die Probleme macht? Wenn nicht prüf mal den Tank-die Leitungen und auch den Pumpball, die werden gerne mit den Jahren porös und ziehen Luft. Im Tank ist ein Schlauch oder ein Steigrohr durch wodurch der Sprit angesaugt wird-dort haben einige Hersteller auch ein Sieb eingebaut-verschmutzt auch gerne mal. Du könntest auch mal probieren wenn er wieder Zicken macht den Pumpball ständig zu drücken-sollte er denn besser laufen ist das Problem in der Kraftstoffversorgung zu suchen.  Die Pumpbälle habe auch ein Rückschlagventil drin, welches einfachster Bauart ist. Wenn das defekt ist läuft der Sprit zurück wenn der Motor aus ist. Und selbst komplett ansaugen wenn Luft im Schlauch ist schafft er nicht!
Die Spritpumpen sind Unterdruckgesteuer mit Membran-wenn diese verschlissen ist saugt er den Sprit nicht mehr an.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Ne der Motor hat einen Einbautank. Was soll ich sagen?  Mig mulmigen Gyfühl raus auf den See und der rennt als wenn nie was war. Ich habe nichts gemacht. Vielleicht ist der Motor ne Frau, die versteht man ja auch nicht.:q


----------



## wilhelm (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mercury Motor spinnt.*

Nee keine Frau, sondern ein wenig Wasser im Tank das jetzt durch die Düsen gesaugt wurde .


----------

